# Zooooomies!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really little mad since most of the pics came out really blurry due to raining and fogging of the lens, but thought I'd share few from today. I let Uno run around the baseball field nearby, he goes nuts whenever theres a sand around and has to do his crazy zoomies.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

Yay for the zoomies! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Handsome boy!!! 

We did something similar today, but with 6 dogs...not just one LOL


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks like so much FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

That coat on him is just HANDSOME!:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks 

I hope we get some snow soon, its so much fun watching dogs play in the snow:biggrin:


----------

